# Are you wondering where all the flies are this summer???



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If any of you are concerned that you have no flies buzzing around you and your house this summer - today in particular, its because they are all here!! In my sitting room, kitchen, garden...... Every damn where. They're having a wonderful time driving me and my family mad AAAAAGGGHHH!!!!!!


Jo


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Jo, I´m sorry, there is no way you have them all!, the other half are in my house together with the ants and now one baby rat!!!. Rob


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I wondered where you were Rob, you've been quiet of late - you've obviously been partying with your half of the Spanish fly population and the ants (sssshhhh, but I havent got any ants so you can keep them lol)

Jo x


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

We must have some that are lost or simply having a holiday. Ants - loads - but I've lots of Industrial Ant Powder. Want any Scorpions?


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Its 8-25, sitting at my computer looking out of the window at the field next to our house, I can see a Spanish man picking figs, a colony of rabbits gambolling about, its a lovely 27 degrees and I have eliminated the small rat that took up residence in our kitchen. Can life get any better?. Rob


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, you could be out there hunting rabbits!


----------

